# Al/Hg reductive amination - Storage of freebase in Toluene



## cooked_Chef (Today at 12:04 AM)

Hi all!

Just wondering - how long is it safe to store the freebase in toluene in the freezer? I know MDP2P will rearrange in a short period of given if put into the freezer ASAP.

This guy I know is wanting to do small batches of pre-crystallisation process, then crystallise entire lot at once.

Kind regards!


----------

